# Helado/nieve/mantecado



## ToñoTorreón

En otro hilo hablaban de cómo se le dice a los refrescos en diferentes países. Alguien mencionó que en los doblajes hablan de "gaseosas", y eso me recordó cómo en las series traducidas hablan de "mantecados" en vez de helados o nieves.

¿Cómo le llaman en sus ciudades a esto? http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagen:800px-Haagendazschocolate.PNG#file

Específicamente en mi ciudad le decimos nieve de chocolate, aunque también se entiende helado (que es lo que se usa en otras ciudades).

¿Alguien le dice mantecado?


----------



## sayah

Hola:

Yo también lo llamo helado, pero hablando de una forma un poco más coloquial también lo conozco con el nombre de "mantecado". Pero sólo llamo "mantecado" a los que son de color clarito, creo que son de vainilla o de crema.

Sayah


----------



## Namarne

ToñoTorreón said:


> ¿Alguien le dice mantecado?


Hola. 
Mis padres, y otras personas de su generación, lo llamaban así. Hoy en día se dice helado, al menos por aquí. 
(No había oído lo de nieve, es muy curioso.)  

EDITO: Me crucé con Sayah. Me gusta saber que aún se dice lo de mantecado, pero por mi zona yo ya no lo oigo, creo que por aquí ya no se dice.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En España eso es un *helado*.

Respecto a mantecado, en Canarias se decía hace años ( mi abuela llamaba mantecados a los helados) pero la palabra ha sido sustituida modernamente por "helado".
Es probable que personas mayores en Canarias, quizás en zonas rurales, todavía digan *mantecado*


----------



## mirx

Toño, ya hubo un hilo. Sólo recuerdo que en El Salvador les llaman "sorbete".

Pasa lo mismo con los emparedados que al parecer en ningún lado se dice así, sin embargo esa es la palabra preferida en los doblajes.


----------



## lamartus

mirx said:


> Toño, ya hubo un hilo. Sólo recuerdo que en El Salvador les llaman "sorbete".



Por acá también hay sorbetes pero son aquellos cuya base es el hielo.


----------



## sayah

Me habéis hecho sentir vieja. ¿Entonces como pedís los helados de vainilla o nata... o de lo que sean esos claritos? Yo siempre pido:

-"Uno de 'mantecao'"

Sayah


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

sayah said:


> Me habéis hecho sentir vieja. ¿Entonces como pedís los helados de vainilla o nata... o de lo que sean esos claritos? Yo siempre pido:
> 
> -"Uno de 'mantecao'"
> 
> Sayah


 

También como helados. Un helado de nata.
En Canarias, aunque para mi abuela mantecados eran todos, yo recuerdo cuando era pequeño que había un tipo específico de helado al que llamábamos mantecado, uno que era como un cuadrado de nata o vainilla por dentro y recubierto de galleta por dos lados.
Creo que en otras partes le llaman "sandwich", pero no sé si los siguen llamando así o incluso si se siguen vendiendo.


----------



## SanzdeAcedo

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En España eso es un *helado*.
> 
> Respecto a mantecado, en Canarias se decía hace años ( mi abuela llamaba mantecados a los helados) pero la palabra ha sido sustituida modernamente por "helado".
> Es probable que personas mayores en Canarias, quizás en zonas rurales, todavía digan *mantecado*


 
Y si no me equivoco se conserva ese nombre en Puerto Rico para los helados.

En Dominicana (creo), mantecado es un sabor de helado, como de crema o vainilla.  

A los puertorriqueños les resulta muy chistoso oír a sus vecinos decir:  Un helado de mantecado por favor.


----------



## chics

Hola. En el este de España existe el sabor "mantecado", que es vainilla con huevo. Algunas marcas lo llaman "helado de mantecado", mientras que otras hacen directamente un sabor a "vainilla" diferente para vender en esa zona. 
Creo que todavía se usa _helado de mantecado_ en la calle, pero hace un tiempo que no me paso por ahí...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá pedimos nieve de vainilla. El helado de nata no sé que sea (a menos que sea el de cajeta).


----------



## SanzdeAcedo

chics said:


> Hola. En el este de España existe el sabor "mantecado", que es vainilla con huevo. Algunas marcas lo llaman "helado de mantecado", mientras que otras hacen directamente un sabor a "vainilla" diferente para vender en esa zona.
> Creo que todavía se usa _helado de mantecado_ en la calle, pero hace un tiempo que no me paso por ahí...


 
Lo que confirma que lo que se oye en América normalmente tiene su origen en algún lugar o época de España...por raro que suene.


----------



## sayah

chics said:


> Hola. En el este de España existe el sabor "mantecado", que es vainilla con huevo. Algunas marcas lo llaman "helado de mantecado", mientras que otras hacen directamente un sabor a "vainilla" diferente para vender en esa zona.
> Creo que todavía se usa _helado de mantecado_ en la calle, pero hace un tiempo que no me paso por ahí...


 
Eso era justo a lo que yo me refería. Pero aquí lo llamamos directamente mantecado. Que bueno que está...


----------



## chics

Sí, a mí también me gusta más que la vainilla normal, pero tengo que ir a tu tierra para poder comerlo. Es un sabor que no existe en todas partes.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Es probable que los primeros helados cremosos fueran todos de nata o vainilla, y se llamaran mantecados. Cuando fueron apareciendo sabores nuevos la gente mayor siguió diciendo un "mantecado de chocolate" ( como decía mi abuela), pero se fue generalizando la palabra "helado" y "mantecado" quedó sólo en algunas zonas para los helados de los sabores originales.
De hecho, cuando yo era pequeño había muy pocos sabores y ahora hay tropecientos.


----------



## chics

Precisamente, en España, las marcas que hacen aún este sabor son (o eran...) de la zona de Alicante, salvo una que es de las islas. Lo hacen porque la gente aún lo pide, y tal vez por cierto romanticismo (aunque si no fuera rentable, no lo harían). Por supuesto otras empresas multinacionales no son sensibles a estos localismos. Lo que está claro es que desde el momento en que no se ve ni vende, ya nadie pude pedir uno.

De heladerías caseras no hablo por que seguro que cada una hace lo que quiere. Y cada uno en su casa, también.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

mirx said:


> Toño, ya hubo un hilo. Sólo recuerdo que en El Salvador les llaman "sorbete".


 
En efecto Mirx, para nosotros, lo que Toño muestra es un *sorbete*, sea de frutas, de leche, de chocolate, caramelo, etc.

Estos son los que en *El Salvador* entendemos como helados, es decir, cubitos de hielo de sabores (fruta, leche, etc.). En cuanto a mantecado, creo que si se va a una sorbetería y se pide un mantecado, el sorbetero no entenderá lo que se le está pidiendo.

Saludes.


----------



## Natalis

¡Hola a todos! Para nosotros eso es un helado y no lo probé de nata, al menos no le llamamos así. Qué lindo hilo, ¡con lo que me gustan los helados!


----------



## Kangy

Eso en Argentina también es un *helado*. Todo lo es, de hecho


----------



## Aviador

Hola.

¡Qué hilo tan sabroso!.

Aquí, en Chile, ni nieve ni mantecado, sólo *helado*.

Saludos.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Nieve, aquí le llamamos nieve. Eso quiere decir que es común al norte de México. 
Creo que en el interior le llaman helado...


----------



## lamartus

sayah said:


> Eso era justo a lo que yo me refería. Pero aquí lo llamamos directamente mantecado.



Como explicó Chics debe ser un sabor regional. Si por acá pides un mantecado seguramente te den esto, que también está muy rico pero que no se come frío .

Solo por concretar: en mi zona helado, helado, sorbete, sorbete.
Saludos.


----------



## Namarne

lamartus said:


> Solo por concretar: en mi zona helado, helado, sorbete, sorbete.


Todo igual aquí, salvo tu primer sorbete, que aquí llamamos *polo*.


----------



## lamartus

Namarne said:


> Todo igual aquí, salvo tu primer sorbete, que aquí llamamos *polo*.



Sí, aquí también. De hecho se le llama polo sobre todo.


----------



## Antpax

Namarne said:


> Todo igual aquí, salvo tu primer sorbete, que aquí llamamos *polo*.


 
Hola Nam:

Por aquí también les llamamos "polos".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

Pues yo a la foto que puso Toñete al principio le llamo un "Jaguen", directamente...

Ahora en serio, me ha hecho mucha gracia leer los aportes de Sayah, yo que veraneo casi siempre en Alicante ya lo tengo super escuchado, aunque la primera vez que lo oí prometo que pensé que sería un helado de mantequilla...

Como ya han dicho, por aquí "helado", "polo" y "sorbete", aunque a la mayoría de los polos los terminamos llamando por su marca (quién no recuerda los Calippo?)


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Como ya han dicho, por aquí "helado", "polo" y "sorbete", aunque a la mayoría de los polos los terminamos llamando por su marca (quién no recuerda los Calippo?)


 
Sí, claro, y por mi barrio el típico polo de naranja o limón era el "popeye".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Pinairun

Helado, sorbete, granizado, depende de si lleva grasa o no y de la forma de elaborarlo y el punto en que se toma.

El helado, normalmente lleva algún tipo de grasa.
El sorbete no.
El granizado es como un helado, lo único es que se sirve cuando en el helado se ha formado hielo, se tritura, y queda como granulado.

El "sandwich" que han mencionado más arriba, el helado que se toma con dos galletas o barquillos, se conoce por "corte" (corte de chocolate, corte de fresa, etc.) porque se cortan porciones de una barra de helado (un hexaedro de aprox. 30 ó 40 cm. de largo, por unos 10 ó 12 cm. de ancho y alto) y se sirven entre unos barquillos cuadrados de la misma medida que el ancho de la barra.

Se me está haciendo la boca agua.
Saludos


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

También hay que comentar que el sorbete puede llevar alcohol. Es típico el sorbete de limón al cava (aunque también con otros licores).

Respecto a lo de mantecado, coincido con lo que dijo Chics, es un sabor distinto de la vainilla, además lleva canela y creo que más huevo (mi madre hace un mantecado espectacular ).

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## traduttrice81

Yo estoy en Italia y solo puedo deciros como los llamamos aqui a ver si interesa... Pero qué hambre!


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

jajaj..pues mantecado en la región de Andalucía es un polvorón (producto típico en navidad)


----------



## Namarne

Antpax said:


> También hay que comentar que el sorbete puede llevar alcohol.


Ya estamos, ya me extañaba a mí...  


> Es típico el sorbete de limón al cava (aunque también con otros licores).


Sííí... por aquí el sorbete de limón al _marc de cava_.  
(Por favor, parad ya...)


----------



## ToñoTorreón

lamartus said:


> Como explicó Chics debe ser un sabor regional. Si por acá pides un mantecado seguramente te den esto, que también está muy rico pero que no se come frío .
> 
> Solo por concretar: en mi zona helado, helado, sorbete, sorbete.
> Saludos.


 
No pude abrir el enlace del mantecado.

El primer enlace acá sería alguna especialidad, como el banana split. Pero está hecho con bolas de nieve/helado.

El segundo es una paleta, paleta de nieve o paleta de crema, específicamente un esquimal.

El tercero es una paleta, paleta de nieve o paleta de crema.

Y el cuarto no tengo idea de lo que sea. Parece un mojito o algo así. 

Esto es una nieve de raspa o un raspado. Es hielo raspado (de ahí su nombre) al que se le agrega jarabes de frutas u otros sabores. En Guatemala le llaman granizadas. (La foto está al final de la página). 

Y está también la nieve de garrafa, que se elabora con esto.

EDIT: ¡Gracias a Lamartus por las instrucciones!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

lamartus said:


> Como explicó Chics debe ser un sabor regional. Si por acá pides un mantecado seguramente te den esto, que también está muy rico pero que no se come frío .
> 
> Solo por concretar: en mi zona helado, helado, sorbete, sorbete.
> Saludos.


Hola:
El primero: por acá es una helado, parecido como dice Toño al banana split. 
El segindo: es una helado pero de paleta. "helado de paleta", en este caso cremoso.
El tercero: tambien helado de paleta, pero pareciera de agua.
el cuarto: por acá no lo llamarían helado, sino granizado.
y el que Toño nombre como "vieve de garrafa", por acá es una barquilla.

Tenemos los más comunes que son , helado de barquilla, y helado de tinita, que es el que se sirve en vasitos.




Namarne said:


> Ya estamos, ya me extañaba a mí...
> 
> Sííí... por aquí el sorbete de limón al _marc de cava_.
> (Por favor, parad ya...)


Que bueno Jordi...
La forma de preparación, muy importante...probaré...

saludos
Rosa


----------



## Antpax

Maria_del_Valle said:


> jajaj..pues mantecado en la región de Andalucía es un polvorón (producto típico en navidad)


 
Por tierras murcianas, que yo sepa, también es un dulce navideño (muy típico junto con los almendrados). Pero por estas mismas tierras el mantecado es un tipo de helado. Supongo que no se confundirán por las distintas épocas del año en que se toman. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Pinairun

A propósito de nieve, en la provincia de Córdoba (Andalucía) y no sé si también en el resto del territorio andaluz,  a los cubitos de hielo (on the rocks) que se hacen en el congelador les llaman nieve. 

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Oh, casualidad de las casualidades.

Pues resulta que hoy fui a comer a casa de mis papás, y como siempre me metí a esculcar el refrigerador. Imagínense mi sorpresa cuando descubrí unos recipientes marcados "Mantecado" en el congelador. Por supuesto que en seguida metí la cuchara y tienen razón, es muy rico. Tiene un sabor a vainilla con canela.

Es la primera vez que lo pruebo, y me encantó.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Pues por Uruguay, como montañas no tenemos, de nieve, nada. Los españoles que vinieron para aquí se ve que el mantecado se lo olvidaron en los barcos; nunca, pero nunca lo he escuchado y eso que le doblo la edad a Sayah, que se siente vieja. A lo que Toño pegó en este hilo, lo llamamos, como nuestros vecinos argentinos y  como nuestros otros no tan vecinos, allende la  Cordillera, simplemente, helado. A los lugares donde lo venden: heladería, aunque algunos, más finos, le han puesto a sus negocios “gelateria”. En esto de los helados, Italia ocupa todo el podio.
  A esa otra cosa insulsa, semidensa y apenas helada que venden, por ejemplo, en una conocida cadena norteamericana de comida rápida, lo llamamos sorbete. Antes de que esa cadena llegara, de sorbete, nada de nada, excepto en la frontera con Brasil, pero esos se escriben con uve, no con be, y  se pronuncian como corresponde: “sorvechis”.
Un saludo "lingüístico", tá bonita la palabra, ¿no?
  A.A.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En conclusión, habiendo leído todo lo que se ha mencionado, ¿acaso, sólo nosotros le llamamos "sorbetes" a los que la mayoría denomina "helados"? Me cuesta creerlo.

Hace algún tiempo estuve en Monterrey (México) y en un restaurante, de la manera más natural y al más puro estilo salvadoreño, le pedí al mesero un sorbete de vainilla. Al verle la cara de desconcierto al no entender a lo qué me estaba refiriendo, lo único que se me ocurrió, para que me entendiera, fue decirle que me trajera un "*ice cream*" de vainilla, por cuanto desconocía que en México les llamaban "helados". Cabe aclarar, que por supuesto, eso sí lo comprendió de inmediato.

¿Me pregunto, de dónde tomaríamos la palabra "sorbete" y sus correspondientes derivados (sorbetería, sorbetero, sorbetera), considerando que "helado" es mucho más popular en Iberoamérica?

Saludes.


----------



## romuloVG

Aquí, en Costa Rica,  solo decimos *helado*. 

Sin embargo, los helados hechos a la manera antigua, los llamamos *helados de sorbetera*.

Los helados que están más compuestos de hielo(sin crema) los llamamos *nieves*. (termino usado a partir de los 70's con el surgimiento de cadenas de helados-Pops y Mönpik)


----------



## ^OsItA_LoKa^

Hola a todos:
 
Yo he trabajado en una Heladería, y cuando piden mantecado, se les pone un helado de color clarito, que sabe a vainilla, y se usa (por lo menos aquí en Alicante), para mezclarlo con el agualimón y hacer lo que se llama un Canario.
 
Lo que quiero decir es que cuando quieres otra cosa, pides un helado de chocolate, o un helado de nata o lo que quieras.
 
Pero si quieres Mantecado, pides mantecado, no hay más.....
 
Con el tiempo la gente va cambiando los gustos y los nombres, por ejemplo: hay un helado que es de nata y chocolate, y dependiendo de a la tienda donde vayas se llamara de una forma u otra (oreo, cookies, stratacciela, nata con chocolate....).
 
La cuestión es que helado, es todo aquel alimento que sirve como refrigerio y ayuda a calmar el calor, lo demás son diferentes nombres, sabores.
 
Y me parece que dar algo por sentado, simplemente en base a nuestros conocimientos, no está bien, porque en un mismo país, se le puede llamar de diferentes formas y significar lo mismo, y usar la misma palabra para cosas diferentes.

Espero que sirva de algo.

Beso 

^OsItA_LoKa^


----------



## pejeman

ToñoTorreón said:


> En otro hilo hablaban de cómo se le dice a los refrescos en diferentes países. Alguien mencionó que en los doblajes hablan de "gaseosas", y eso me recordó cómo en las series traducidas hablan de "mantecados" en vez de helados o nieves.
> 
> ¿Cómo le llaman en sus ciudades a esto? http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagen:800px-Haagendazschocolate.PNG#file
> 
> Específicamente en mi ciudad le decimos nieve de chocolate, aunque también se entiende helado (que es lo que se usa en otras ciudades).
> 
> ¿Alguien le dice mantecado?


 
En el noroeste mexicano, concretamenete en el estado de Sonora, todas son nieves. Ya en el sur se le dice helado al que se hace o hacía con crema (ahora pura caseína de Nueva Zelandia) y nieve a la de agua.

Buen provecho y están invitados a las nieves de Tulyehualco, en la capital mexicana, donde las hay hasta de tequila.


----------



## Pinairun

Ayutuxte said:


> En conclusión, habiendo leído todo lo que se ha mencionado, ¿acaso, sólo nosotros le llamamos "sorbetes" a los que la mayoría denomina "helados"? Me cuesta creerlo.
> 
> 
> ¿Me pregunto, de dónde tomaríamos la palabra "sorbete" y sus correspondientes derivados (sorbetería, sorbetero, sorbetera), considerando que "helado" es mucho más popular en Iberoamérica?
> 
> Saludes.


 

*sorbete**.*

(Del it. _sorbetto_, este del turco _şerbet,_ y este del ár. clás. _šarbah_, trago, infl. por el it. _sorbire_, sorber).


Fíjate si viene de lejos...

Un saludo


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

Había borrado mi precedente mensaje porque quería asegurarme. 

Hice mi encuesta personal y sí, todavía en la región de Xixona (Jijona) cuna del helado artesanal en esta región (Alicante), la gente mayor dice _mantecado _por helado. Explicación dada: al principio no había otra cosa (Mis fuentes tienen más de 80 años ).

Hasta luego


----------



## susantash

lamartus said:


> Como explicó Chics debe ser un sabor regional. Si por acá pides un mantecado seguramente te den esto, que también está muy rico pero que no se come frío .
> 
> Solo por concretar: en mi zona helado, helado, sorbete, sorbete.
> Saludos.


 acá en Uruguay se le llama helado a todo lo que se ha nombrado en este hilo. Salvo que tiene sus variantes también: está el sandwich helado (Dos tapas de galleta tipo waffle rellenas de helado de crema de tres sabores; vainilla, frutilla y chocolate) el helado palito (helado con base de agua y frutas o leche) y el bombón helado (helado palito de crema cubierto con una capa dura de chocolate)


----------



## ROSANGELUS

susantash said:


> el bombón helado (helado palito de crema cubierto con una capa dura de chocolate)


Hola

Acá a este tipo de helado, le llamamos pastelado...

saludos
Rosa


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hola
> 
> Acá a este tipo de helado, le llamamos pastelado...
> 
> saludos
> Rosa


 
Acá en *El Salvador*, eso sería una "*sorbeleta*", es decir, una especie de híbrido de paleta con sorbete.

Saludes.


----------



## swift

ToñoTorreón said:


> En otro hilo hablaban de cómo se le dice a los refrescos en diferentes países. Alguien mencionó que en los doblajes hablan de "gaseosas", y eso me recordó cómo en las series traducidas hablan de "mantecados" en vez de helados o nieves.
> 
> ¿Cómo le llaman en sus ciudades a esto? http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagen:800px-Haagendazschocolate.PNG#file
> 
> Específicamente en mi ciudad le decimos nieve de chocolate, aunque también se entiende helado (que es lo que se usa en otras ciudades).
> 
> ¿Alguien le dice mantecado?


 

Buenos días,

En primer lugar me referiré a la imagen que insertaste. En Costa Rica, se le llama *helado *de chocolate. Luego, las *nieves*. Estas suelen ser más ligeras que los helados, y por lo general son de sabores frutales (guanábana, por ejemplo) o cítricos (limón), y son menos grasas que los "helados". Finalmente, los *helados de sorbetera *son preparados de forma artesanal, y no se compran en todas las heladerías..

En cuanto a los *granizados*, se trata de "raspados": se raspa el hielo, se baña con jarabes (en Costa Rica se les conoce como _siropes_) de diferentes sabores, se les añade leche en polvo, leche condensada y, en ocasiones, helado y frutas.

Para terminar, cabe señalar que *mantecado* no se dice en Costa Rica, y quien emplee esa palabra para referirse a un *helado* no tardará en ser _choteado_, es decir, objeto de burlas.

Ahora te dejo. Francamente, este hilo me dio ganas de una _malteada_.

Saludos,

Swift


----------



## Kerena

Aquí en Colombia le llamamos helado o crema, debido a que la base de su elaboración es la crema o nata como le dicen en algunos países.


----------



## Ynez

Yo también entendería "mantecado" en una heladería, aunque ya se le llama normalmente "helado de vainilla", y la palabra "mantecado" se queda sobre todo para dulces de este tipo:

http://imagenes.solostocks.com/zoom/7/4/0/zoom_1_1165047.JPG

Si ponéis "mantecado" en las imágenes de google, salen dulces parecidos pero un poco diferentes entre sí. Los de la foto de arriba son mis favoritos


----------



## Janis Joplin

ToñoTorreón said:


> Acá pedimos nieve de vainilla. El helado de nata no sé que sea (a menos que sea el de cajeta).


 
En España le llaman nata a lo que nosotros conocemos como crema.

Nata montada = crema batida.

En mi tierra también le llamos nieve al helado. Nieve de agua (limón, naranja, tamarindo, etc.) o de leche (chocolate, nuez, vainilla, etc.)


----------



## lamartus

Hola:
Solo por completar un poco más el hilo añado que hablando del tema con unos amigos cubanos me comentaron que ellos llaman a eso que se hace con hielo y un jarabe de sabor "_duro frío_". No se pusieron de acuerdo en el nombre que le daban al hecho con leche, pero el más nombrado fue "chambelona".

Y en cuanto a nata-crema: los enlaces de Argónida efectivamente serían lo que llamamos aquí nata (pongo otro enlace con la foto de la nata montada porque el tuyo no me funciona, Argo) y generalmante por crema entendemos "crema pastelera" que viene a ser más o menos esto (se prepara con huevos además de leche y otros ingredientes). 

Saludos (¡menuda conversación para mantener si haber desayunado !


----------



## chics

¡Hola!

Me han comentado el origen de la palabra _mantecado_: Para hacer un helado hay que hacer una crema y luego congelarla y batirla varias veces para romper los cristales que se forman y que quede con la textura adecuada. Pues ese "batir" de ese modo, para los profesionales, es _mantecar_.


----------



## Pastor_Helion

Hola,
Soy puertorriqueño y en Puerto Rico se le dice "mantecado" (de coco, de piña, de vainilla, etc,) a lo que otros llaman "helado", "nieve", etc.  El término "helados" también se usa, aunque "mantecado" es el término más usado.

Otro término que es gracioso que se usa en PR es la "piragua" que es como le llamamos a los "granizados" o "raspados" como se les llama en otros lugares.


----------



## MendelRosMar

*
*

*
*

*Segun la Academia Espa~ola
*

*mantecado:*



Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:*mantecado *



m. Bollo de manteca de cerdo:
en Navidad tomamos mantecados y polvorones.
 Helado de leche,huevos y azúcar.


----------



## MendelRosMar

En España, Puerto Rico y Mexico utilizan correctamente la palabra "mantecado", ya que se refieren a la mezcla combinada de leche, huevos y azucar.  Los demas helados, sin el mantecado, son meramente helados de frutas, verduras y otros, ya que la palabra helado se utilizar para describir el estado alto de enfriamiento.  Tambien en España y Puerto Rico se confecciona los Mantecados de Polvorones y otras delicias.


----------



## Janis Joplin

MendelRosMar said:


> En España, Puerto Rico y Mexico utilizan correctamente la palabra "mantecado",



En México no decimos mantecado sólo nieve o helado.

Nieve/helado de crema/agua,  Lo mismo con las paletas que son de crema/agua.

O bien, nieve de garrafa, que es la que se elabora artesanalmente.


----------



## Spanish teacher

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> También como helados. Un helado de nata.
> En Canarias, aunque para mi abuela mantecados eran todos, yo recuerdo cuando era pequeño que había un tipo específico de helado al que llamábamos mantecado, uno que era como un cuadrado de nata o vainilla por dentro y recubierto de galleta por dos lados.
> Creo que en otras partes le llaman "sandwich", pero no sé si los siguen llamando así o incluso si se siguen vendiendo.



Como tú, yo he comido mantecados tal y como los describes. Añadir que en la zona Norte de España se pedía un helado de corte o corte de mantecado porque el helado era una barra cuadrada y se cortaba un trozo al que se le ponían dos galletas cuadradas -una a cada lado-. Época de los 50 a los 70 más o menos.


----------



## Señor K

Aviador said:


> Hola.
> ¡Qué hilo tan sabroso!.
> Aquí, en Chile, ni nieve ni mantecado, sólo *helado*.
> Saludos.



Y la única diferencia que nos atrevemos a hacer es decir "*helado de agua*" o "*helado de leche*". Y sería. (Es que los chilenos somos simples, ¿ven?  )


----------



## Amapolas

Señor K said:


> Y la única diferencia que nos atrevemos a hacer es decir "*helado de agua*" o "*helado de leche*". Y sería. (Es que los chilenos somos simples, ¿ven?  )


Nosotros por acá decimos helado de agua o helado de crema.


----------



## Adelita M.

ToñoTorreón said:


> Acá pedimos nieve de vainilla. El helado de nata no sé que sea (a menos que sea el de cajeta).


ASI ES. Nieve en México pero los más sofisticados le dicen "helado".


----------



## jorgema

Señor K said:


> Y la única diferencia que nos atrevemos a hacer es decir "*helado de agua*" o "*helado de leche*". Y sería. (Es que los chilenos somos simples, ¿ven?  )



Pues es lo mismo en el Perú. Puestos a distinguir entre los dos tipos de helados, sólo atinamos a decir 'de agua" y "de leche".


----------



## Señor K

Amapolas said:


> Nosotros por acá decimos helado de agua o helado de crema.



También es una locución aceptable acá. Dices "helado de crema" o "helado de leche" y nadie te mirará raro.


----------

